# Picking up my SE-R tommorrow



## Zsolt67 (Nov 15, 2004)

Picking up my SE-R tommorrow, want to chime in and say hey. I hope we can get some traffic to this forum. :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Well? Did you get it?


----------



## Zsolt67 (Nov 15, 2004)

Coco said:


> Well? Did you get it?


yeah I  got it already have 2500 miles on it


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

awesome! how many pennies did you pay? what car did you have before?


----------



## Zsolt67 (Nov 15, 2004)

Coco said:


> awesome! how many pennies did you pay? what car did you have before?


I paid invoice,friend is the sales manager. And I had a Ford Ranger and a 01 Celica GTS


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i long for a grey se-r........................mmmmmmmmmm hmmmmmmmm :thumbup:


----------



## Zsolt67 (Nov 15, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i long for a grey se-r........................mmmmmmmmmm hmmmmmmmm :thumbup:


Its the best car I ever had, bar none. Just really need snows bad :cheers:


----------

